# Stockholm, Sweden



## Hampshire (Jul 25, 2012)

Helloo,

thought it could be fun to have a thread for the capital of Sweden! If anyone ever goes there or if there´s any more swedes here.

Well, I´ll just go on and begin then!


----------



## Hampshire (Jul 25, 2012)

A woman resting on a warm day.


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi, the idea is good but both pictures show nothing related to Stockholm. They could have been shot anywhere in western Europe. I'd like to see more of Stockholm or Sweden. Thanks.


----------



## California Frank (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi I am in Sweden. I live here now but I am from California. Are you from Stockholm? Nice pics by the way.


----------



## California Frank (Jul 28, 2012)

Robert is this Swedish enough for you?


----------



## California Frank (Jul 28, 2012)

Or this one?


----------



## California Frank (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh wait this one is my favorite.


----------



## mustafa (Jul 28, 2012)

How about this?


----------



## sama (Jul 28, 2012)

Stockholm 2 weeks ago


----------



## sama (Jul 28, 2012)

a few more snapshots


----------



## sama (Jul 28, 2012)

and this one


----------



## California Frank (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool shoots.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 28, 2012)

Adding some pics from this afternoon in sunny Stockholm, taken with 5D MkIII, 24-105. Post in LR from jpg, I had set it to record both jpg and RAW, but it didn't record them. I am running low on battery and assume the camera made an override and only got the jpgs. I'm still a beginner in LR so I know I'm overcooking it a bit. Will get there soon with more experience I hope. Had another one I wanted to add but wasn't able to resize in LR from 30MB, will retry.

Tomorrow going back to Asia for another year.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 28, 2012)

Managed to get it down to 4MB now.


----------



## johle (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice photos guys! I'm from Stockholm and have lived here 23 out of my 25 years that I've been alive. However, I never really take photos "downtown" while I'm at home, only when I travel abroad  Maybe it's time to change that.... It's cool to see what people froam abroad take photos of while being here


----------



## Jotho (Jul 28, 2012)

Actually I've lied in Stockholm for more than twenty years. It's just that the last few years I've spent in Southeast Asia, but that also gives me a kind of an outside view on the place. Going back to Asia tomorrow and it will be great. Will post some pics from there


----------



## johle (Jul 28, 2012)

Jotho said:


> Actually I've lied in Stockholm for more than twenty years. It's just that the last few years I've spent in Southeast Asia, but that also gives me a kind of an outside view on the place. Going back to Asia tomorrow and it will be great. Will post some pics from there



Nice! I like it there (South East Asia)... I'll move (back) to South Korea within a month, so I guess my 5D Mk II will experience quite a massive shutter count then  Maybe I'll make a thread like this about Seoul


----------



## Jotho (Jul 28, 2012)

johle said:


> Jotho said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I've lied in Stockholm for more than twenty years. It's just that the last few years I've spent in Southeast Asia, but that also gives me a kind of an outside view on the place. Going back to Asia tomorrow and it will be great. Will post some pics from there
> ...


Please do, I've only been there once. I missed the old quarters in Seoul. My Korean friend told they are beautiful and that I have to get there. Put some time into it and post!


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jul 29, 2012)

Va Fan! Nu blir det reklam film!

Best wishes from Dario. Italian dad/ Finnish mom, born and raised in Stockholm Sweden. Now Canadian!


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm visiting Malmö next month (first time in Sweden) and am very excited to capture something new to me.


----------



## smithy (Jul 29, 2012)

Stockholm is quite nice, although the scenery is much more beautiful up north in Luleå.


----------



## Hampshire (Jul 29, 2012)

RobertG. said:


> Hi, the idea is good but both pictures show nothing related to Stockholm. They could have been shot anywhere in western Europe. I'd like to see more of Stockholm or Sweden. Thanks.



Ok, sure thing. But I think it would be nice if we would over do it.. 



California Frank said:


> Oh wait this one is my favorite.


 Right? ;D Nice!

This is a pic from the subway.

Cool that so many Canoners been to Stockholm! And, I´ve actually been one of the blue dressed guy´s during my military service.


----------



## sama (Jul 31, 2012)

guess what he was thinking


----------



## iraikov (Jul 31, 2012)

Shot during the beautiful northern summer in Stockholm last year.


----------



## iraikov (Jul 31, 2012)

I have always imagined that Emil of Lönneberga lives in a house like this


----------



## iraikov (Jul 31, 2012)

Some of the beautiful architecture in central Stockholm.


----------



## iraikov (Jul 31, 2012)

Of course as a tourist, I must take some properly touristic photos


----------



## bodwigg (Aug 1, 2012)

I work in Stockholm try to bring a camera almost every day: 




M/S Tranan (1935) by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr (5DII and 24LII)




Strandvägen, Stockholm by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr (Powershot S100)




Stockholm by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr (5DII and 70-200LISII)




Ford Fairlane, Stora Gråmunkegränd, Stockholm by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr (5DII and 85LII)

More images from my Stockholm set on Flickr


----------



## Hampshire (Aug 2, 2012)

bodwigg said:


> I work in Stockholm try to bring a camera almost every day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAGIC light att Strandvägen! Superb pictures Ulf! You really have a nice collection there!


----------



## Hampshire (Aug 3, 2012)

California Frank said:


> Hi I am in Sweden. I live here now but I am from California. Are you from Stockholm? Nice pics by the way.



Hi Frank! 

You really got som swedish pictures there! 
I´m not from Stockholm, I grew up in Strängnäs (outside the town on the countryside) wich is about 80 kilometers away from the capital. But, I´m moving to Stockholm from Piteå up north. Just in in about two weeks!

Are you coming back soon? What are your main observations of Stockholm and Sweden overall?

Cheers!


----------

